# Reo Snowblower Restoration



## 7470 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey guys. 
I just recieved a Reo snowblower from Craigslist. It is model number P-420-8. The engines model number is 5220-8. The gas tank on the engine has some kind of a sludge or grease inside. I can scrape it off with a screw driver but I cannot get it all out using that method. It hasn't been run in two year. Could this be some kind of residue or crystalized gas? How do I get it out?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Carb cleaner alot of times will get that out. Just becareful spraying it so you dont get any in your eye's. ( It burns really bad )


----------



## 7470 (Oct 24, 2006)

well the thing is, is that its inside the gas tank. If I put gas in the tank and run the engine, the gunk in the tank will get inside the carb. Its a black sparkley residue. I dont want to remove the tank because the maching was built in 1958 and I dont want to damage anything in the process of removing the tank.


----------

